# A highly economical yet industrial strength mobile base



## NormG

Sounds like a great product, congrats


----------



## helluvawreck

It sounds like a really rugged and well thought out based. Thanks for the post.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## XquietflyX

thanks for sharing i'm definitely going to look at a mobile base for my bandsaw there.


----------



## Holbs

yep…I am going to order the 6" jointer mobile base to fit my bandsaw. They have a "universal" mobile base, but for some reason it looks more rickety plus being more $$$. I will definitely get the 10" cabinet saw version once I get a cabinet saw.


----------



## jimintx

I need a mobile base for a floor standing drill press. It sounds like this could be used, probably with some fitting here and there, which I am ok doing. Good review for a product and a company that i have never heard of before.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I have one of these someone got in a mix up in a order not long ago. Having already put all my equipment on mobile bases I used it under the washing machine I keep outside for work clothes. Works rather well.


----------

